# A quoi sert cette touche ?



## benkenobi (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir à quoi sert la touche qui se trouve entre la pomme de droite et la fleche "home" sur le clavier de l'iBook ? et aussi comment elle s'appelle (si elle a un nom ?)
Pure curiosité et qui sait cette touche pourrait me devenir d'une grande utilité 

Elle ressemble à ça :




Merci d'avance !
benkenobi


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir à quoi sert la touche qui se trouve entre la pomme de droite et la fleche "home" sur le clavier de l'iBook ? et aussi comment elle s'appelle (si elle a un nom ?)
> Pure curiosité et qui sait cette touche pourrait me devenir d'une grande utilité
> 
> Elle ressemble à ça :
> ...



 Salut. 
 Je ne connais pas le clavier de l'iBook, mais le symbole de ta touche me fait penser à un astérisque. 
Quand tu tapes du texte, par exemple pour poster ici, et que tu appuies sur la touche en question, cela ne fait pas apparaître un astérisque comme ceci : "*", tout simplement?...


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> Je ne connais pas le clavier de l'iBook, mais le symbole de ta touche me fait penser à un astérisque.
> Quand tu tapes du texte, par exemple pour poster ici, et que tu appuies sur la touche en question, cela ne fait pas apparaître un astérisque comme ceci : "*", tout simplement?...


 Non, l'astérisque su trouve avec les signes $ et ¤ .... 
cette touche sert a aller à la ligne .... :rose:


----------



## benkenobi (11 Août 2005)

alle à la ligne ?
je viens d'essayer sous Word et ça fait des carrés !!!!

 Bizarre, comme quoi y'a pas que sur PC qu'il y a des touches mystérieuses


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> alle à la ligne ?
> je viens d'essayer sous Word et ça fait des carrés !!!!
> 
> Bizarre, comme quoi y'a pas que sur PC qu'il y a des touches mystérieuses



oui mais ici ça va à la ligne ....


----------



## archi (11 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ici ça va à la ligne ....



sauf dans word


----------



## NightWalker (11 Août 2005)

Sur un clavier normal, cette touche se trouve au niveau du pavé numérique... et elle fait bien retour chariot, enfin je l'ai essayé aussi avec Word. En fait elle permet d'éviter de faire des aller/retour avec a toucher "ENTRER".

Tu es bien en "International - Français ou Français numérique" ?

_
EDIT

J'y pense, cette touche ne devrait fonctionner comme il faut que si ton portable est en mode pavé numérique non ??? 
_


----------



## benkenobi (11 Août 2005)

international français
pourquoi ça fait quoi en numérique ?


----------



## NightWalker (11 Août 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> international français
> pourquoi ça fait quoi en numérique ?


C'est bon... essaye de passer en mode pavé numérique...


----------



## benkenobi (11 Août 2005)

ça y est et ça fait pas grand chose de plus...

Ca fait comme "entrée" avec la calculette et toujours des carrés sous Word...



edit : en plus à cause des raccordements du clavier en dessous cette touche ne s'enfonce pas mais bascule ce qui est très désagréable (comme la pomme de droite que je n'utilise jamais d'ailleurs).
je crois que je vais continuer à ignorer cette touche...


----------



## NightWalker (11 Août 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> ça y est et ça fait pas grand chose de plus...
> 
> Ca fait comme "entrée" avec la calculette et toujours des carrés sous Word...
> 
> ...


Quel police ?


----------



## benkenobi (11 Août 2005)

ben je viens d'en essayer quelques-unes : des carrés toujours des carrés (pas toujours très carrés d'ailleurs )


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> ben je viens d'en essayer quelques-unes : des carrés toujours des carrés (pas toujours très carrés d'ailleurs )



ben tu as la réponse ...

ça sert à faire des carrés


----------



## benkenobi (11 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ben tu as la réponse ...
> 
> ça sert à faire des carrés



Aaaaaaah bon !

Merci "le chat" pour ton aide précieuse (passe le bonjour à Gelluck pour moi)


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah bon !
> 
> Merci "le chat" pour ton aide précieuse (passe le bonjour à Gelluck pour moi)



Désolé mais c monica qui est avec moi ....


----------



## archi (11 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais c monica qui est avec moi ....




euh ...Lewinski?  :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2005)

archi a dit:
			
		

> euh ...Lewinski?  :love:



médite un peu sur mon pseudo ... 
un petit indice : j'ai bons goûts ...
Mais j'aime bien les havanes quand même ...


----------



## benkenobi (11 Août 2005)

Un indice :

Photo de Matthew Perry
Photo de Courtney Cox


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Un indice :



on voit pas tes photos


----------



## benkenobi (11 Août 2005)

Et là il est mieux mon indice ?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Et là il est mieux mon indice ?


 
bien vu


----------



## MarcMame (12 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> cette touche sert a aller à la ligne .... :rose:


Non. Même si cette touche permet d'aller à la ligne ce n'est pas sa fonction première.
A la différence de la touche de "retour chariot", celle-ci fait office de touche d'entrée, "Enter" en anglais. 
Sur les claviers étendus, on retrouve cette touche sur le pavé numérique, permettant "d'entrer" les nombres.
Sur Mac, peu d'applications utilisent spécifiquement cette touche, c'est pourquoi elle a le plus souvent la même fonction que celle de retour chariot et inversement.


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Non.





			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> c'est pourquoi elle a le plus souvent la même fonction que celle de retour chariot et inversement.


bon ben alors ????


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2005)

en résumé, c'est de la emrde, on peut la virer... j'ai juste ?


----------



## brome (12 Août 2005)

Je me souviens avoir eu utilité de cette touche dans un logiciel de messagerie instantanée.
Ce logiciel différenciait les touches RETURN et ENTER, et permettait ainsi de placer des sauts de ligne dans son message avec l'une, tandis que l'autre envoyait le message. Ou inversement.


----------

